
Bold.io – No idea what this is, but try selecting text - tedmiston
https://bold.io/
======
tedmiston
Please excuse the stealthiness for a moment to appreciate the design.

> If you work at a company or on a team, you should visit
> [http://bold.io](http://bold.io) . More details to follow in the coming
> weeks. cc: @bold

Source:
[https://twitter.com/davidbyttow/status/659796721841520640](https://twitter.com/davidbyttow/status/659796721841520640)

Found via a tweet from founder, David Byttow.
[https://twitter.com/davidbyttow/status/659840646715338753](https://twitter.com/davidbyttow/status/659840646715338753)

------
keehun
Built off Jetty the JAVA Applet Server. That's interesting. Haven't seen Java
being used for new projects too recently... Looks like it's more than just an
editor replacement which the intro screen somewhat implies.

